
Europe's “Silicon Valley” - kostyk
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160428-the-irish-city-that-won-facebook
======
scholia
This is a Travel section article about Dublin.

 _Just 2km to the southeast, the Grand Canal dock area is a good alternative
to the often busy and touristy centre. "I love this area as it is modern,
peaceful and near all the big tech companies such as Facebook and Google,"
Bosc said. Popular with expats in their 20s and 30s, the canal neighbourhood
has lots of restaurants and bars. "This area is definitely lively, especially
during the weekend when people go out for brunch or relax around the canal,"
he added._

